# Please help identifying part



## xdref (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi. First I would like to say that I am new to this site and I am very glad that I found it. I have a 2002 Passat that I bought about a month ago and I absolutely love it. It is an awesome car and worth every penny of the $6700 I paid for it. Now onto my question. I had just pulled out of the parking lot of the place I stay a few days ago when I heard and felt a terrible noise from under my hood. My power steering died and the LCD display said that my alternator was out. I immediately went back to my parking spot and popped my hood. Immediately I noticed my serpentine belt had split, and jumped the top pulley(alternator I think). Not such a big deal and easy to replace. So I did that, but while I was replacing it I noticed that a hard plastic hose had also come off. Now I have the bentley publishing repair manual, so I looked it up. It is referred to it in there as a pressure hose(page D 26-7). I looked online and was unable to be certain of the part listing on ecstuning.com as being the right one to replace this hose. Here is the link to the part http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...6817/. In the picture below I had to color over some stuff that was on the picture to begin with, but the thing circled in yellow is what I am referring to. Also this is not an actual photo of my car because I don't have a camera right now. So is this the right part and if not what is and where can I find it? Thank you all in advance! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







[/URL]
Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: Please help identifying part (xdref)*

The yellow circle is for the SAIP, Secondary Air Injcetion Pump. The connects on the back of each head to a Kombi (Combi) valve for injecting additional air into the exhaust to help the cats warm up faster on cold start. The connection hose should go to an air pump (high pressure fan) that is located down ad to the left in the picture, below the clean air intake. 
There should be a hose that comes from the clean air intake to the suction side of the SAIP (it will be the center of a circle) The discharge goes to that connection point.
Good luck


----------



## xdref (Apr 25, 2010)

*Re: Please help identifying part (tryin2vw)*

Thanks for the help tryin2vw. Does anyone know where to get one, other than the stealership? Also will driving my car without this hurt my car at all?


----------



## MDpvC (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Please help identifying part (xdref)*

i'd try tyo get one from a junk yard, and as long as that belt isnt on the car isnt going to make it more than like 0.2 miles. if you're going to do it yourself its no to hard but you're going to need to take apart the whole front end and get the rad support off/in the "working position" it shouldnt take more than an hour and a half if you have the right tools. make sure you have a regular ratchet set, a whole set of torques, an allen set (the kind that attatches to a ratchet is the best) and multiple sizes of phillips and flat heads. if you want a detailed DIY PM me, i'll write one up for you.


----------



## xdref (Apr 25, 2010)

*Re: Please help identifying part (MDpvC)*

thanks, got the part from a junkyard. resolved!


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: Please help identifying part (xdref)*

It takes about 30 minutes to replace the serpentine belt, and the car need not be put into service position.
Glad you got the SAIP hose, it would not hut anything for it to be missing in the short term, but you would need is for smog testing and the CEL that would come on in about 3-4 days.


----------

